# Fulcrum Racing 1 vs compagnolo zonda



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

Fulcrum Racing 1 Wheelset 2008 (front 695g + rear 855g = 1550g)
Campagnolo Zonda Wheels 2008 (front 675g + rear 935g = 1610g)

which wheels are better?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Price point*



pRoto said:


> Fulcrum Racing 1 Wheelset 2008 (front 695g + rear 855g = 1550g)
> Campagnolo Zonda Wheels 2008 (front 675g + rear 935g = 1610g)
> 
> which wheels are better?


Since they're both made by Campy, the general guidance would be that the more expensive wheel is "better" in the sense of higher quality materials, closer tolerances, etc. Whether that means anything in actual use is another question, as factory wheels are generally overpriced by a fair bit compared to comparable quality in a "hand-built" wheel.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Fulcrums don't have the silly wagon wheel look, they're lighter and they are still distinctive. It's a no-brainer between those two.... but if you care about $$ and performance more than looks, some hand-built wheels for half that price will do just as nicely (just not as much style).

That said, I love my Fulcrum wheels--I have some 0s, 3s & 5s.


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

What do you mean by that "hand-built wheels"? Whatever fulcrum's are better..

You mean customized wheels or what?

p.s big difference between your 3s & 0s?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

pRoto said:


> What do you mean by that "hand-built wheels"? ...
> 
> p.s big difference between your 3s & 0s?



Handbuilt wheels are more traditional wheels--where you get a rim, hub and spokes separately and they are built by a skilled wheel builder. The downside is that they look old-fashioned, but the upside is they can be lighter, more rebuildable and cheaper. If the old-fashioned look isnt a deal-breaker, search the Wheels forum for recommended rim/hub combos and skilled builders who will put them together for you.


The 0s have more bling and you can tell they are lighter on hills, but the 3s are less likely to go out of true (probably because of the stronger steel spokes) and are a little more forgiving in crosswinds. If you're not racing or too concerned about the looks, the 3 is still a fantastic wheelset.

If you haven't ridden Campy wheels before, be warned--they are much louder than your typical wheelset (especially loud compared to Shimano, Easton and many OEM wheels). I like the noise, but some people really hate it.


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

so the question is which are better? MarvinK said fulcrums, MadeInItaly Zonda..
Or should i buy cheaper wheels because they dont worth such a money? Becouse:

Fulcrum Racing Zero Wheelset 614 pounds
Fulcrum Racing 1 Wheelset 499 pounds
Fulcrum Racing 3 Wheelset 349 pounds
Fulcrum Racing 5 Evo Wheelset 149 pounds

Campagnolo Zonda Wheels 2008 299 pounds


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think MadeInItaly voted either way--he just has Campy, and likes Campy hubs. Fulcrum is a Campy brand, and they are Campy hubs. If you want to compare Apples to Apples... the Fulcrum 3s are more comparable to the Zondas, and the Fulcrum 1s are similar to Eurus. Either way, you'll get great wheels. Of the group, I like the Fulcrum 3s (only because the wagon wheel effect really bothers me and looks like a 'high tech' wheel from the 90s). Any of them are great.

My son is riding Evo 5s, and they are a great value. Got his on ebay for $180.


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah i made a mistake i want to compare 3d fulcrums and zondas.. So those you say are almost similar...

p.s thanks a lot, i'l think..


----------

